# overclocking dell xps m1730 2.8ghz



## timmy393 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hi,

I'm getting an xps m1730 with a 2.8ghz processor. In theory its overclockable to 3.4ghz

But i haven't found any step by step guide on the net on how to do this. can anyone help or point me in the direction of a guide?

I was hoping for a guide that will explain the effects on temperature and so forth at each overclockable level and whats the safest level i should set the processor to (aside from 2.8)

thanks for help! :smile:


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

OEM systems don't usually have any OCing options available in the BIOS. They want you to buy faster PCs not tweak the slower ones to make them faster.


----------



## timmy393 (Apr 8, 2008)

thanks for the response mattlock.

good news is that dell included a real simple method of overclocking that i found.

Its as simple as going into the bios and you can change0 the processor speed to 3.4Ghz in 200mhz increments.

here's a video explaining it
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKE1Gn5mUoU


----------

